# San Juan River check in



## lindscp (Jul 7, 2010)

I am looking for information concerning what to expect from the rangers at the Sand Island put in. Any idea if a 12" oil drain pan will be accepted for a fire pan, that I do not plan to use? How large a first aid kit including what? Is a 5 gl bucket with a screw on lid acceptable for a toilet? Do they turn people away if everything is not perfect as they do at the GC? Can I rig the day before? Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

You know, if you cut and paste your post into an email to the rangers you'd be done and have the right info, right?

They don't bite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

What he said


River Office Phone: (435) 587-1544 
River Office Hours: 8am - 12pm (MDT), Mon - Fri 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

last time we went the rangers were very nice to deal with, our fire pan was a old radio flyer wagon and it passed, we did have a proper groover, they just asked about repair and first aid. they did the check the day before while we were rigging. I would ask about the bucket as a groover thou. have fun


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Here you go Chas. This will answer your questions. https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...utah_sanjuanriver_stipulations_01.14.2017.pdf

Looks like the fire pan and groover will work for you. The rangers are very nice there and you won't have any problems with them. As for first aide kit. Mine isn't that big and I keep it in a pelican box. It has things like sams splints, gauze and tape, ace bandage, etc. They have never really looked it over. What they have been critical on before is that the glue in your boat repair kit is good, fresh and usable.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Never had any issues rigging the day before. I have had rangers ask about throw ropes, extra pfd, and extra oars. It helps to have all your gear visible and accessible. Pretty thorough but not excessively.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

We put in at Sand Island on 3/26. The BLM guy was thorough but fair. Make sure you have all of the required items on the list and you'll be fine. They don't have to be the latest and greatest to pass the test. He drilled us hardest on PFDs for kids in our group, so if you have youngsters going make sure their jackets fit right.

We rigged the night before, and we got some s**t for taking up too much of the ramp. This was admittedly true, so just be conscious of space and you won't have any trouble.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I been blessed to run San Juan many times over the last few decades. San Juan is one of my best liked scenic southwest floats. A great float to relax, break in first time boaters and admire the canyon walls.

Never had issues there or had a impolite check in process. All my check in gents have been volunteers, not the gun toters.

We have always set our required gear out in plain view and semi organized. Doing this gets us a fast check and a thank you from the checker.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

From what I saw at 470 cfs last week, and with the Navajo release forecast to attempt to maintain 500 for the foreseeable future, I expect the Rangers will be hearing many stories of long days and stuck rafts and people losing their cool at Government. Showing up with lots of rope and a couple of z-drags might go a long way in assuring the Ranger you know what you are getting into.

We never saw a Ranger at the put-in or on the river but it was still pre-permit season.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

This is what happens when you don’t know what you’re getting into on government and then have to rely on another group to save your new boat.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't be "The Green Boat"!!!


----------

